# ~Raincloud's Diary~



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello to whom ever finds themselves reading this topic. This is my first diary online, but I thought this would be a good way to keep track of everything so I can reminisce.:-D

Right now, I have:

- one 5.5 gallon that holds Esau
- one 10 gallon that is currently empty


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics? I'm excited to read this!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Excited about your 10 Gal. Sorority 
(take your time)


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, pics!!! Please?!

:-D


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, I never actually thought anyone would read this >.< I will at least get pictures of Esau up soon!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a terrible picture from about a week ago. His fins have already grown a lot since then but I hope to post updated pictures of his progress. He is always flaring at his reflection but everytime I try to get a picture he gets excited to see me and stops. Ughhh.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

His face looks funny in this picture too? I don't know why it looks so gray.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

*4/23/2012*

I went both to Petco and Petsmart today after class. My plan was to get a new bulb, substrate and a live plant since I am converting my 5.5 to a NPT. I successful went to Petco and got a UltraSun bulb and some conditioner. I peeked at the Betta selection and had to tear myself away from a black female who was energetically swimming around her cup while the others just laid on the bottom. I may end up going back and getting her for my sorority....
Anyways, after that I went to Petsmart for the plant and substrate but the plant choices were very limited today. I ended up looking at the ADF's, well you can guess what happened next. I went skipping out with a new frog. My plan was the put my ADF in with my Male Betta but the frog is so young I am afraid. Now he is getting acclimated to a large vase where he will be quarantined and hopefully grow some before I put his in the tank. I will attempt to get plants later in the week. >.<


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

*4/23/2012*

I must have lost my mind! Remember the black female I mentioned in my previous post? Well, I found out she is a crowntail. How do I know that? Because I ran (well really sped) over to petco at 8:50(10 minutes before it closes) and got her! I guess the good thing is she will have plenty of time quarantined... Oh yeah, her and another crowntail female I ended up getting O.O Sadly the second one I picked up had lost her color and had bold stress stripes (the black one had it too but not anywhere near as bad, though her fins are clamped  ) Now I have decided to make a sorority of rescues, though this will probably lengthen the process. I hope they recover soon!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

*4/24/2013*

All three of my new additions seem to be doing better today. I haven't picked out any name though, I think I will wait and see what kind of personality they all have. The female with the stress stripes unfortunately still has them but her tail is turning red, making me think she will be all red when she recovers.

I will be going out of town twice in May so I think it will either be the very end of May or later by the time I am able to set up my sorority. Now that I think about it probably much later because I can *maybe* get one more girl before I leave and then I will have 3 in quarantine which mean I will need at least 2-3 weeks to quarantine the other 2-3. -_- I am kind of anxious leaving them as it is since they are so much more work like this and it seems females are more sensitive than the males. 

Well, I don't want Esau to feel left out, his fins are continuing to grow and he is happy. Maybe I am losing my mind but it looks like he has gotten bigger since I upgraded him from a 1 gallon to the 5.5...not even fatter, but just all around bigger.

I really need to get some good pictures of all of them. I took a few of the girl and the ADF but the quality was horrible. I ended up posting them in an advice topic in betta care.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know what is wrong with me...I want another 10 gallon sooo bad. There is one currently at Petsmart with a filter, lid and light. But I have to be good and focus on the sorority...that's what I will keep telling myself...


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

*4-25-2013*

It has been a good morning! "Stripes" has lost her stripes and "Blackie" is no longer clamped! Esau's fins are still growing and strengthening and ADF seems much more comfortable. I on the other hand, have a speech for class today, a midterm and another assignment due~ all for one class! -_- I also have to go get some bloodworms today for ADF(who I think is a boy) since he wont eat betta pellets (oh well, I tried)


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

It has been a few days since I have given an update. Nothing too exciting has been happening here. I have been sick for the last few days and have a huge speech to do tomorrow 0.0 I hope it goes well. All of the fishies are doing good and my ADF finally decided to eat the bloodworms, woohoo. Esau does have a split in his tail that is taking longer to heal too. I think someone tried to breed a CT and VT, he has kind of a funny looking tail, but it reminds me of dragon wings so its all good to me.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Yesterday was a sad day here. When I woke up yesterday and went to do my morning feeding rounds I noticed my ADF was gone from his tank. After much searching, both in and outside of the tank, I still couldn't find him  It wasn't until this morning I found him quite a distance from his tank-(he was in the kitchen pantry...) I buried him this morning in the rain beneath a rose bush. I am still very upset about it.

I also went to Petco yesterday and happened to find 2 females (neither in good shape) one is a turquoise CT and the other is a blue VT. They are in hospital tanks right now receiving Stress Coat and AQ Salt. They both appear to have ammonia burns near their gills(?) are very lethargic and pale and one has a sore on her head and the other looks fuzzy. I will update with pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, the two new females are doing better. They have good appetites and seemed to warm up to me faster than Edith and Sybil. I think they may have a bacterial infection and right now are being treated with AQ salt, stress coat and clean, warm water. 

What's funny to me is Sybil and Edith would always get stressed out very easily and show stress stripes. After I got the two new ones I decided to test out how they would react to each other so I placed their tanks next to each other. (When I just had two this did not work because Sybil was very stressed and Edith was flaring) Now that there is four of them in eye sight of each other they actually seem happier. If I separate them they get upset. ( I am still anxious about releasing them together though)


----------

